# Hi from a new owner



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi I joined about a week ago, and we bought our first TT yesterday. Spent two years trying to convince her we shouold have a TT, but it was only when I suggested a roadster that she got interested!!! So here she is.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Take a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

OK, can anyone explain why the photo didn't work? Is this one of the forums where you can't post photo's without being a "premier member"?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No did you have







?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a roadster she must have taste :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/triplefan/T ... 4179641506 is the web address which I am now going to paste between the brackets after clicking on the insert image button







OK thats done, see if it works this time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just like that :roll: easy when you know how  you were linking the page rather than the photo, right click then properties then cut and paste the url


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, thanks for that wallsendmag. See if i can do the others.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------

